# The Wilderness Ride 135



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Hi all,

I recently took up kayak fishing because I got hooked on fishing and thought there was no better way then to get onto the water, than in your own boat, without a license...a yak!  I started off with the ebay special, then quickly sold that and moved onto my ride.. ( the missus got a tarpon 120).



The first thing I did was make up a quick crate to store some rods, anchor and my tackle box.



Soon after capsizing on rough waters and loosing my small tackle box, I thought I needed a lid and reality was the PVC was just too high. I managed to score two black milk crates and I cut the bottom off one to make a lid, attached with zip ties through drilled holes. I also purchased a marine three rod holder from amazon online which bolted onto the crate. I ditched the screws which came with them and put bolts through to secure it tightly. Not much play and looks the goods.



Next is to put a latch on the front, and attach bungee cord so I can pull it down to fasten the lid closed, nice and tight! Still thinking of ways to fully secure it to the yak. Thus far very happy for my half hours work today.

Heres a snap of our first outing together (me and the missus) cleaning up on squid in marino rocks..



Biggest of the day



The whole haul..



Nice snap from somerton park, caught a few undersized whiting..



I have started making rod leashes, will post once complete!

Would like your feedback cheers fellas.


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

made a latch today, pot riveted it in and tied some shock cord, zip tied the knot, then heat shrink, with another few zip ties for reassurance  It really won't budge! also tied some shock cord onto the sides so I can clip it to the side of the yak a bit of a temp idea just so I can get out, which it does and it will not go anywhere! Tested the sea anchor in the lid too and gave it the flip and a shake, will not come out at all, very happy!


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Cheers for the reply mate, defs enjoying the modification, I'm no expert but it is always fun to tinker with things! Well next will be to source another red crate to fabricate her a lid and make her crate. Otherwise. I purchased one of those li-ion batteries off ebay for a sounder install.. Thinking of getting a lowrance 4x elite from BCF as they have em for sale @ 169$. But we are saving for a house, so I will see just before the sale ends haha how the banks looking. A GoPro will also be on the cards eventually!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

She looks like a really nice boat boat Ben - the fitout is half the fun. How does the 135 compare to the tarpon 120 ?


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Hey Solatree,

In weight comparison/length massive difference, the ride 135 is longer and heavier. We both have pulled an od disc or two trying to lift it onto the racks, have resorted to the old towel on the back of the getz which works wonders sliding it up the hatch onto the rack. The Tarpon I have lifted off the J-rack onto my shoulder and onto the ground no issues. As far as tracking the ride does track better (longer yak). Speed? Well my missus is tiny and the lad at adelaide canoe works thought she would smoke me, but reality is, the ride is faster, not sure if its my upper strength in comparison to her. Very happy with how it paddles, yet to get onto the Tarpon but im sure it would be more unstable in comparison to the ride as its double hulled and build for stand fishing also!


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

I must have been a good boy this Christmas! Santa delivered me a Lowrance 4x DSI sounder  Time for an install! Just have to work out what way I'm going to go about fitting it!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like your living the dream!


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

I will be when I finally catch a snapper! Your trip reports tell me YOUR livin the dream stealth! I'm so jealous!!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

What!  I didnt get a new kayak nor sounder! Hahaha
im madly saving for an upgrade in stealth models....I dare say my future bride will be a way off yet ;-)

Little birdy tells me sambos are here....will post somthing if I get onto them

great mods....keep em coming...back to bed. Swagging it in backyard with eldest....im still full from bbq baked snapper! ;-)


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Haha, well you better post up when you get your new stealth!

I just got this.. How did your sambos go?

And your just rubbing it in arn't ya!! Well I had a fishing charter the other week and got a massive bluefin tuna and some snapper.. not out the yak though! Just waiting on some more parts then I'll get this fish finder on and try my luck!!


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Fish finder installed! Will update post trip away with Minny!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

The ride is gone in comes the 495


----------

